# Urgent help needed winter use of my motor home



## Deleted member 73863 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I have just picked up my "new" used motorhome. I am going to use it this winter to travel to the mountain of eastern Europe.
Sometime the Motorhome will be left for a few days while I am hiking. What are my options to prevent the water circuit not too freeze ....
As we speak, the motorhome is parked in front of my house and I have started the gaz heater which will run all night, is that safe?
As you can see, I am very new to motorhomes.
Any help would be much appreciated.

PS: I have seen comments  about non toxic antifreeze .....


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 13, 2017)

It might help if you let people know what motorhome you have & the type of heating system. Most vans with heating have a thermostat so you can set it on low, then depending on gas capacity is will you have enough. Does it have the option of using on electric, if so if you are staying where they have electric then problem solved. My heating can be controlled over the internet, I have it set up to txt & email me if the temperature drops below a certain level (about the only thing I like about the Swift) Some vans are pretty well insulated for winter but others might be a problem, had one van where the pipe to the boiler froze while the heating was on.
The 'mountain of eastern Europe' is a bit vague again a bit more information might encourage others to offer some advice.


----------



## Deleted member 73863 (Dec 18, 2017)

*Thank you Ed*

Hi Ed,

Thank you for the tips ... I was in panic mode as it was freezing outside.
I got back to the dealer and he made it all clear.
I have a Peugeot Boxer Autohome Wanderer.
I had my first experience of motorhome this weekend in Wales and I loved it, should have done it 30 years ago !
Thank you for your reply, much appreciated.
Greg


----------

